# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Blood work

## Blitz88

Can this be an indication for TRT. I am having symptoms but my Dr. says those values are ok. Any suggestions would be great.

Total: 577
Free: 40.9

----------


## edmondle

Total is fine, but free t is low, u might wanna find a doctor who wants to help, if u do feel the low t symptom u might want to look further

----------


## Blitz88

> Total is fine, but free t is low, u might wanna find a doctor who wants to help, if u do feel the low t symptom u might want to look further


After the results came back he told me that no treatment was necessary. I scheduled a follow up appointment to talk about my Low T symptoms. Also to talk about free testosterone levels . Would it be weird if I just straight out asked him to get me in the higher range of the normal testosterone range?

----------

